# Baby daddy left me :( PLZ READ



## Shocklee16

SORRY THIS IS SO LONG! BUT PLEASE READ AND HELP ME! :'(

So the night it happened everything was going great. We went out with his mom and they were all drinking at the restaurant. Then we get home and I ask him about some girl he added on his myspace. We fought and now we are no more. Its such a long story...but I am so hurt. I have not been able to really eat and sleep. I packed my stuff and moved to my grandma's. He said he wanted to still be friends and that I could still live there with him and his mom. But it would just make everything more hard and worse on me. I cant do this on my own. I dont understand. He says he just wants to be alone now...why??? I have never done anything to him. He says I treat him like shit and I only care about myself. He just lost his job the other day and everything from there has gone down hill. I dont even want to live anymore. I have been looking for jobs like crazy too support all of us, even though he doesnt wanna be with me. But idk what to do. I cry all the time and everyone tells me it can only get better. But I need him in my life. He says he will be there to care for me and little ethan but idk...why does this have to happen to me??? Im so sad and heartbroken. He is the only guy I have ever really loved. he is my firsy true love. What do I do?? Im trying to give him space but it is just so hard. Im so lost without him here with me. I just want to die. If I was not carrying our child I would have been dead already....this is by far the worst thing that has happened too me. He still wants to go to my doctors appt's but after all this idk if I even want him too, or for that matter idk if I even want him in the delivery room when I have our baby...I am honestly lost and clueless...I miss him so bad and he acts like nothing has really happened...he dosnt show any emotion or acts like it bothers him. I asked him if he is still in love with me and he just said that he does love me but not in love with me...but see im so confused. Because like I said everything that night was going great. What could have changed in a few minutes? Or a few hours?? Please help me! I really need some guidance and some help too get through this....this is not healthy for me or my baby. I cant stop crying. I hurt sooo bad and im so broken right now. I did everything too make him happy...I hope he has a change of heart when or before our child gets here. He is just being a 19 year immature douche bag...but I still love him despite how badly he has hurt me.


----------



## shelx

so sorry youre feeling like this! and so sorry for what youre going through! but right now your LO needs you so try and stay strong for him/her! i know it cant be easy when clearly you love this guy so much! but he is making you so upset! you could suggesting to him giving you and him one more chance for the sake of the baby! cause like he said, he loves you but is not in love with you - i never know what this phrase means lol!! you two need to sit down and have a big long chat about everything!! as for the myspace thing how did it escilate into something so serious??? hope this helps and just hope things get better for you hun!! big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Ash_P

Hey hun, totally understand how u are feeling rite now. But in time u will find the strength within u to get thru it. My husband left me when I was 6 weeks pregnant for someone else, after us trying for a baby for over 2 years. I honestly felt that if I wasnt pregnant I would be in a box by now, but I wanted a baby so much, and knew I had to gain the strength from somewhere to keep going.
My husband used the whole, its not u its me things and I love u but not in love with u. And it certainly doesnt give u any answers. He wanted to come to scans, MW appointments, etc at first I agreed but as when time went on I realised that having him there would make me uncomfortable so since then I said NO WAY.
U will know urself what suits u and ur situation and waht makes u comfortable. Keep urself as stressfree as possible, I know its easier said than done, But u WILL be ok and u WILL get over this.
My advice to u, is leave him alone, give him time to cool off, some space to think and sort out his head, Guys are such arseholes and dont know mmost of the time if they are coming or going. Let him see what life is like without u and maybe he`ll come back to u with his tail between his legs. 
Hope ur ok hun x


----------



## nievesmama

Huge hugs hun.
I know its hard but you will find the strength to carry on , i promise you. Its hard but you can do it. I agree give him some space and hopefully he will sort his head out.
Try not to get to stressed hun, your baby needs you to be ok.
Hope things get better for you, always here if you need a chat xx


----------



## Shireena__x

So Sorry 2 Hear Your Goin Fru That :hugs: Diddnt Want To Read And Run xx


----------



## Shocklee16

Thanks so much everyone...your kind words have made m feel tons better. I dont know what I would do without you guys. I need all the help I can get. I still hope and pray that we can work things out...maybe one day we can. He still wants to be friends, but I dont want that. I want more. And it is definitely hard on me. But so far I am doing good. Today was my first good day since the break up. :)


----------



## Novbaby08

I know how you feel, I went on a date with Harley's dad, we were cuddly everything was perfect, then didn't hear from him til a day or so later, when he wrote me on myspace breaking up with me


----------



## Shocklee16

It just sucks so bad....i just feel for my son. Not going to have his daddy around. :(


----------



## ashleydarcey

hey hun iv just been throug quite similar story and ian jew in 3 weeks but i dnt understant this i love u but not in love eitha lol weird i would like 2 see how they would get oan in out situations and it dose get better i couldnt eat was suicidal .. and now i couldnt care less who he meets n i wish anyone who he gose with good luck bcoz she will need it ... iam only 20 and hes 25 ... at least ur boyfriend has a bit ov an xcuse hes only 19 but should face up 2 his responsibiltys ... and your a pritty looking gal iam sure it wont be long untill sum nice miture guy sweeps u off your feet once ur babby is here and will love both use just the same take care honey ..... xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

